# New from Texas



## lkblair (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been lurking for a couple of weeks now and think this is a great, knowledgable, and friendly forum.  I have my purple belt  (soon testing for brown) with the American Society of Karate.

I've noted that there seems to be some disdain for American Karate, and I'm not really sure why.  But regardless, I find it to be a great fit for me.  3 of my 4 kids (the youngest is too young) and I all train; I'm able to help with my kids' classes, and we find that our karate family is every bit as supportive and close knit as our blood family.

I look forward to getting to know the everyone here and learning!

Lisa


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello Lisa and welcome to MartialTalk, nice to have you ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:...glad you are coming out of the shadows and posting...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 12, 2007)

Greetings Lisa,

Welcome to MT.  

Cheers.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome fellow Texan where are you located and who do you train with?
This is one of the best dites that is out there in internet land with people from all sorts of styles and are very knowledgable.


----------



## lkblair (Jul 12, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome fellow Texan where are you located and who do you train with?



I'm in Round Rock. I train with the Austin Society of Karate; my head instructor is 3rd degree BB Larry Jungmann (lineage - he is trained by our director, Greg Beaver, who is trained by Houston's Bill Gray).  I also work a lot with Mr. Jungmann's two sons, who are both 2nd degree BBs.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome, what style or styles, are in the American society of Karate?

Dave


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome, Lisa!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome, Lisa.

I think you'll find MT to be a great extended cyberfamily.


----------



## lkblair (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome!



Karatedrifter7 said:


> Welcome, what style or styles, are in the American society of Karate?



Honestly, Dave, I've never asked.  From the bit of research I've done, though, I'd say it's a fair mix of Shotokan, EPAK, and TKD.  If you'd like to take a look at our syllabus, you can go to http://www.askmartialarts.com, click on Publications, and then go to the Adult Manual.


----------



## Drac (Jul 12, 2007)

lkblair said:


> I've noted that there seems to be some disdain for American Karate, and I'm not really sure why. But regardless, I find it to be a great fit for me. 3 of my 4 kids (the youngest is too young) and I all train; I'm able to help with my kids' classes, and we find that our karate family is every bit as supportive and close knit as our blood family.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know the everyone here and learning!
> 
> Lisa


 

Greetings Lisa and Welcome to MT..If it works for you then to hell with what everyone else is saying about it..Looking forward to your posts..


----------



## seasoned (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Lisa, you are right there are some very nice people here, enjoy .


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Lisa and let nothing detract you from your choice.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Enjoy!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome and Happy posting

B


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT lk!!!!!


----------



## masherdong (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello fellow Texan and welcome to MT!!


----------

